# nubbio. Aggiormanento gentoo...ma da dove?

## ugaciaka

Salve,

è da un po' di tempo che vorrei provare gentoo (ho già usato slackware, ubuntu e kubuntu). Mi sono letto le documentazioni sia per l'installazione sia per l'uso di gentoo. Ok gentoo installa da sorgenti fin qui ho capito.

Ma c'è una cosa che mi sfugge: da dove diavolo gli prende gli aggiormanenti? Esistono dei repository come ubuntu?

Ho cercato anche nel forum ma si vede che cerco male perché non trovo nulla a riguardo...

Ciao e grazie...

----------

## lucapost

molte delle informazioni che cerchi le trovi nella documentazione ufficale, ad esempio: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

Luca.

----------

## ugaciaka

già letto e i dubbi mi rimangono...

----------

## lucapost

 *ugaciaka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma c'è una cosa che mi sfugge: da dove diavolo gli prende gli aggiormanenti? Esistono dei repository come ubuntu?
> 
> 

 

La lista degli aggiornamenti da effettuare nel tuo sistema la puoi vedere così:

```
emerge --sync

emerge -uNDpv world
```

l'equivalente dei repository di ubuntu sono i mirror che ricavi dal seguente output:

```
 ~/> emerge --info |grep MIRRORS

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"
```

La variabile d'ambiente GENTOO_MIRRORS si può aggiornare nel file /etc/make.conf.

Esiste anche un man: 

```
man make.conf
```

----------

## randomaze

 *ugaciaka wrote:*   

> Ma c'è una cosa che mi sfugge: da dove diavolo gli prende gli aggiormanenti? Esistono dei repository come ubuntu?

 

Si e no.

Gentoo non usa dei pacchetti come ubuntu ma usa dei metapacchetti chiamati ebuild. Gli ebuild sono dei piccoli files che contengono le istruzioni per scaricare, compilare ed installare il software. Da dove scaricano? Da molti posti, in generale o dai mirror gentoo oppure direttamente dai siti dei progetti (sourceforge, ma anche java.sun.com e via dicendo).

Gli ebuild sono organizzati ad albero (portage tree), con una suddivisione in sottocategorie, e tale struttura é mantenuta (ed aggiornata) tramite rsync (in pratica, tu dai l'<<emerge --sync>> e il programma di gestione si collega con il server gentoo (o uno dei suoi mirror) e provvede a sincronizzare i files. 

Vi é inoltre la possibilità di utilizzare ebuild mantenuti da terze parti tramite un portage overlay che in pratica é un albero che si affianca al portage tree ufficiale aggiungendo nuovi rami e nuovi ebuild.

Ok?

----------

## cloc3

per esempio:

```

s939 ~ # emerge -fpv gentoo-sources

These are the packages that would be fetched, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://ftp.romnet.org/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/source/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://ftp.gentoo.or.kr/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.rez-gif.supelec.fr/pub/Linux/distrib/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/pub/mirrors/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.extras.tar.bz2 

http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/distfiles/linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2 http://ftp.romnet.org/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2 http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2 http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2 http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2 http://www.de.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2 http://www.us.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2 http://www.uk.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2 http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2 http://www.fr.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2 http://www.at.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2 

http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 http://ftp.romnet.org/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 http://ftp.gentoo.or.kr/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/pub/mirrors/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/source/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.rez-gif.supelec.fr/pub/Linux/distrib/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.23-1.base.tar.bz2 

```

come vedi, emerge cerca di scaricare le genpatches e i linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2, cioè i sorgenti originali del kernel.

questi ultimi possono essere collocati sui mirror di gentoo, ma spesso vengono prelevati direttamente dal server del team di sviluppo.

solo le patch sono autentiche gentoo.

```

s939 ~ # grep SRC /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.23.ebuild 

SRC_URI="${KERNEL_URI} ${GENPATCHES_URI} ${ARCH_URI}"

```

ogni ebuild contiene una istruzione apposita per la ricerca del software necessario.

----------

## ugaciaka

ok grazie ci ho già capito qualcosa di più   :Very Happy: 

Bene ora sono ancora più convinto a provare gentoo!

----------

